# FX Dreemer



## oilleak (24 December 2020)

Hi, 

are there any Dreemer experts out there that have some spare tme .......?

I'm interested in writing an EA for currencey/commodity trading and could use a little tuition.......(I know I can buy one or order one but i'm into learning it myself for future changes / EA's).

I'm based near Sunshine Coast Qld.....

Contact via personal message if prefer ?

Ta


----------



## Warr87 (25 December 2020)

Check out youtube. I suggest the Channels, 'Bloom Trading', 'Jimdandy1958', 'Orchard Forex', 'MQL4Tutorial'.


----------

